# What happens next?



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

Take any opera and extend the story beyond the end of the opera.
Die Meistersinger - The next day. Eva and Walter get married, spend their first night with her father and decide to apply for rented acommation , so they go to the town hall and apply.... To the town clerk....Beckmesser!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Pip said:


> Take any opera and extend the story beyond the end of the opera.
> Die Meistersinger - The next day. Eva and Walter get married, spend their first night with her father and decide to apply for rented accommodation , so they go to the town hall and apply.... To the town clerk....Beckmesser!!


Heehee. Love thinking of these. All started with Did Tosca Survive.

Tosca was really in love with Angelotti & it was all a cunning plan to get both Scarpia & Cavaradossi killed. They never actually discovered Angelotti's hiding place & he & his sister Marchesa Attavanti & Tosca escape together. Were married & lived happily etc etc.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

What a brilliant idea for a thread!

*Madame Butterfly* - When Kate, Pinkerton's American wife, learns about Mme Butterfly's suicide, she has a revulsion towards her husband. She consults with the consul, Sharpless, but is told that Butterfly's son legally must go with Pinkerton.

Kate has money of her own & considers divorce, but fears for the little boy. So on the ship leaving Nagasaki, she bribes a Japanese seaman to arrange an accident. Pinkerton cops it, Kate legally adopts Butterfly's son, becomes a feminist & goes back to Japan to found a refuge for abandoned Japanese wives.

Years later, Butterfly's son discovers the truth, just after he's majored from college in America, and writes a best-selling novel about what happened. Kate fears prosecution, but becomes a heroine for feminists round the globe. She develops guilt feelings and one night, after a visit from Butterfly's ghost, she hangs herself with Butterfly's obi. 

Answer to post 4, below: Thanks, Pip - don't know enough, so grateful for any suggestions! If there's a woman operatic composer from the 19th century or later, preferably with one Japanese parent, she'd do fine!


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

That's brilliant ingenue. Who do do want to compose the music?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Ingenue said:


> What a brilliant idea for a thread!
> 
> *Madame Butterfly* - When Kate, Pinkerton's American wife, learns about Mme Butterfly's suicide, she has a revulsion towards her husband. She consults with the consul, Sharpless, but is told that Butterfly's son legally must go with Pinkerton.
> 
> ...


Nice one. Rather more dramatic than this, which is worth a read incidentally:


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

sospiro said:


> Heehee. Love thinking of these. All started with Did Tosca Survive.
> 
> Tosca was really in love with Angelotti & it was all a cunning plan to get both Scarpia & Cavaradossi killed. They never actually discovered Angelotti's hiding place & he & his sister Marchesa Attavanti & Tosca escape together. Were married & lived happily etc etc.


Brilliant ! Laughed out loud while reading.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Papageno and Papagena and their four kids have been running a bed and breakfast in Vermont, but it's been losing money. Papageno decides to dig out the old bells and head to Las Vegas for a week to see if he can strike the big one.

Unknown to him, The Queen of the Night and her three ladies have been running a casino/hotel in Vegas, and as fate would have it, that's where Papageno books a room.

Papagena and her kids travel to LA to find Tamino and Pamina, and when she tells them what happened, they all go out to the desert to try to save Papageno from losing everything.

Meanwhile, Sarastro is planning to blow up the Hoover Dam.

I just can't figure out how it ends......


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Vesteralen said:


> Papageno and Papagena and their four kids have been running a bed and breakfast in Vermont, but it's been losing money. Papageno decides to dig out the old bells and head to Las Vegas for a week to see if he can strike the big one.
> 
> Unknown to him, The Queen of the Night and her three ladies have been running a casino/hotel in Vegas, and as fate would have it, that's where Papageno books a room.
> 
> ...




Well get thinking!! You've got to tell us how it ends!!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Give me some time....:tiphat:


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

On his way into the casino for the first time, Papageno is tripped up by the three ladies and loses his bells. After twenty minutes of fruitless search, he gives up and makes his way to the roulette wheel. Just when he's on the point of losing his last stake, Tamino and the others enter. Tamino uses the cloak of invisibility and maneuvers the ball into a win for Papageno. 

In the meantime, Papagena's twins Papajulie and Papajeanie find the lost bells, but before they can get them to their mother, they are intercepted by Sarastro's spy who kidnaps them and has them taken to the dam by another of Sarastro's henchmen.

Papagena abandons the casino when she finds the twins are missing, and shortly after spots Sarastro's spy who she recognizes from the old days. She runs to get Papageno and the boys (Papajimmy and Papajoey), but Tamino and Pamina are having too much fun messing up the Queen's gaming tables and they decline to help. The Papagenos corner the spy and find out what happened to the twins and take off in pursuit.

Meanwhile, the twins are at the lip of the dam and being ordered by Sarastro to give up the bells. Since they don't believe in all the mumbo-jumbo, they decide to throw the bells off the top of the dam. Sarastro reaches for the bells, slips, and falls to his death.

The rest of the family arrives and they all decide to go back home to Vermont (after singing the final sextet - "our little home by the river" (English translation)).


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> Meanwhile, the twins are at the lip of the dam and being ordered by Sarastro to give up the bells. Since they don't believe in all the mumbo-jumbo, they decide to throw the bells off the top of the dam. Sarastro reaches for the bells, slips, and falls to his death.
> 
> The rest of the family arrives and they all decide to go back home to Vermont (after singing the final sextet - "our little home by the river" (English translation)).


Don't you mean

In the misty crystal glitter of that wild and wind ward spray,
Men have fought the pounding waters and met a watery grave,

(Woody Guthrie - Grand Coulee Dam)

Gorgeous post!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Gotterdamerung: After Valhalla burns, the fire melts the ring back into a lump of gold which falls to the bottom of the Reine. Then the characters come back from the dead and the whole cycle starts all over again


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Vesteralen said:


> On his way into the casino for the first time, Papageno is tripped up by the three ladies and loses his bells. After twenty minutes of fruitless search, he gives up and makes his way to the roulette wheel. Just when he's on the point of losing his last stake, Tamino and the others enter. Tamino uses the cloak of invisibility and maneuvers the ball into a win for Papageno.
> 
> In the meantime, Papagena's twins Papajulie and Papajeanie find the lost bells, but before they can get them to their mother, they are intercepted by Sarastro's spy who kidnaps them and has them taken to the dam by another of Sarastro's henchmen.
> 
> ...


:clap:

Love the names of the twins!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Cosmos said:


> Gotterdamerung: After Valhalla burns, the fire melts the ring back into a lump of gold which falls to the bottom of the Reine. Then the characters come back from the dead *and the whole cycle starts all over again*


Oh noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Gotterdamerung: After Valhalla burns, the fire melts the ring back into a lump of gold which falls to the bottom of the Reine. Then the characters come back from the dead and the whole cycle starts all over again


That would make going to the Ring a bit like Hotel California:

Last thing I remember, I was
Running for the door
I had to find the passage back
To the place I was before
"Relax, " said the night man,
"We are programmed to receive.
You can check-out any time you like,
But you can never leave! "


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

When he turns eighteen, Elvino and Amina's son Giovanni goes off to search for his mother. It seems that three years after his birth, his mother had apparently gone off sleep-walking again and was never found. One of Rodolfo's servants claimed to have seen her heading for the lake, but when he chased after her, she suddenly disappeared. Most of the villagers assume she drowned.

Giovanni always believed she had survived, and when his sweetheart Beatrice tells him how her mother saw a gypsy woman recently who reminded her of Amina, Giovanni rushes off to find the gypsies. Many adventures ensue, till eventually he finds Amina enjoying her gypsy life. He tries to plead with her to return home, but it's not till he assures her that the despicable Elvino is dead that she drops the pretense and returns for the marriage of Giovanni and Beatrice.

[Posted because I always hated Elvino ]


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Taggart said:


> That would make going to the Ring a bit like Hotel California:
> 
> Last thing I remember, I was
> Running for the door
> ...


A few years' ago I booked the Hotel California in Barcelona. At the time it was described as 'popular with backpackers on a budget' translated as cheap & cheerful. I got there & the reception was in darkness & a guy at the desk peered at me through the gloom. The words (above) came into my mind 

Turns out there was a power cut! The hotel was fantastic. Spotlessly clean, huge breakfast & great location. Perfect & would definitely go there again.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

*NAUSICAA IN ITHACA*

One morning Penelope is bathing in the sea, when she sees a small vessel launched from a larger one far out at the horizon. Intrigued, she waits on shore till the boat gets close to land and a figure in the boat dives into the water and swims toward her.
As she stands up dripping she says: "I'm looking for that rat, Ulysses".

"Tell me about it", says Penelope. "Mr. 'I'm-glad-to-be-home' just went to sea again. Come on up to the palace."

The two women get to know and like one another, but in time, the absence of Ulysses causes a rebirth of rival would-be claimants to the throne. With a united front, the two women are just on the point of ousting the suitors when the sea begins to boil and a fearsome four headed monster comes ashore. Just in the nick of time comes Telemachus who does battle with the monster while the panicked suitors flee the island from the other side.

After everything is restored to order again, who should arrive but Ulysses. But, when he gets a look at the awful stares of the two women, he makes tracks for his boat and sails away again.

Nausicaa and Telemachus marry and they live happily-ever-after with the mother-in-law.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

*E COSI ANCHE* Part One

On the eve of their weddings, Dorabella and Fiordiligi get to thinking and talking about what's happened in the last few months. The longer they talk, the madder they get. It culminates in the duet _"What's so great about Ferrando (Guglielmo)?" _When Despina walks in, having overheard the duet, she suggests that they turn the tables on their would-be husbands. The two of them will walk down to the coast to the house of Despina's uncle, a fisherman, and get in his boat. He will take them to a village further south where they will stay with Despina's cousins for a few days. The uncle, in the meantime, will say he saw them abducted by pirates. Trio: _ "Now we'll see what's what!"_

Things go a bit awry, however, as the women really are abducted by pirates, and eventually find themselves sold as slaves to an Ottoman Greek. The Greek, however, is a Crypto-Christian who falls in love with Fiordiligi and wants to marry her. While Firodiligi is weighing her options - Aria: _"What will I tell Guglielmo?" _(which became the origin of Rossini's opera "*Guglielmo Tell*") - the Greek sets Dorabella free. When Firodiligi decides to accept the Greek's proposal, they offer to let Dorabella stay on with them.

Meanwhile, Ferrando and Guglielmo have given up the search and found two suitably air-headed women to marry. On their honeymoon cruise they are carried by contrary winds and their craft is beached on the Grecian coast.


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> *E COSI ANCHE* Part One
> 
> On the eve of their weddings, Dorabella and Fiordiligi get to thinking and talking about what's happened in the last few months. The longer they talk, the madder they get. It culminates in the duet _"What's so great about Ferrando (Guglielmo)?" _When Despina walks in, having overheard the duet, she suggests that they turn the tables on their would-be husbands. The two of them will walk down to the coast to the house of Despina's uncle, a fisherman, and get in his boat. He will take them to a village further south where they will stay with Despina's cousins for a few days. The uncle, in the meantime, will say he saw them abducted by pirates. Trio: _ "Now we'll see what's what!"_
> 
> ...


This could turn out to be a new Greek epic. Are you going to write the libretto in Greek, Italian, or (let's get Wagnerian) German?


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ακόμα


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

These are wonderful, Vesteralen. More, more, παρακαλώ!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Vesteralen said:


> Papageno and Papagena and their four kids have been running a bed and breakfast in Vermont, but it's been losing money. Papageno decides to dig out the old bells and head to Las Vegas for a week to see if he can strike the big one.
> 
> Unknown to him, The Queen of the Night and her three ladies have been running a casino/hotel in Vegas, and as fate would have it, that's where Papageno books a room.
> 
> ...


See, THIS is what katdad should be writing...


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

*E COSI ANCHE* Part Two

The honeymooners are not happy. Arabella's and Donalinda's complaining chatter has gotten on their husbands' nerves. And, as for the women - their feelings are best summed up by their Italian duet _"O watta para lugg'edds!"_

But, as often happens in opera, the four of them, by following an inland stream, eventually find themselves right where they should be for our plot - on the grounds of the Greek's homestead. They are captured by the Greek's workers and taken before the great man where they find, not only the Greek, but his new bride and her friend.

Guglielmo and Fiordiligi sing a twin soliloquy - "_O what a mistake I made!/O fortuitous choice_!" - after which Guglielmo accepts his fate with resignation. Ferrando's story, however is different.

Dorabella has applied herself to becoming a scholar, learning to read Greek and studying all sorts of arts and sciences. Now more beautiful than ever, but with brains to spare, she is a most excellent woman. Ferrando gnashes his teeth and turns on the hapless Arabella and begins to strangle her. "Arrest that man!" cries the Greek. Ferrando, seeing his danger, takes to his heels, outstrips his pursuers and takes refuge in a cave where he is eventually found (Chorus - _"Ferrando's Hideaway"_)

When he is returned in chains to stand before the Greek, a lenient sentence is pronounced. The Greek commands his men to escort the two couples to a friendly port where they can get passage to home. Dorabella, however, observing the murderous look that Ferrando gives to Arabella, steps in with a plea. "Let Arabella stay here, O gracious master, and I will make her my pupil." (Aria - "_Αυτή η άμορφη κομμάτι του πηλού_")

Arabella being rapturous with joy, the Greek consents and sends the three away. Our story concludes with the quartet - "_O life of loving / O αγάπη της μάθησης_"


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Cosmos said:


> Gotterdamerung: After Valhalla burns, the fire melts the ring back into a lump of gold which falls to the bottom of the Reine. Then the characters come back from the dead and the whole cycle starts all over again


Yes, I can see it now. The Ring Meta-Cycle. Four operas within an opera, then four of those meta-operas, then four meta-meta operas, etc, etc....

A complete performance would take a thousand years.


----------



## Zabirilog (Mar 10, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Gotterdamerung: After Valhalla burns, the fire melts the ring back into a lump of gold which falls to the bottom of the Reine. Then the characters come back from the dead and the whole cycle starts all over again


Kupfer's Ring does that, eh? Not so sure *how*, but at least it starts with silence and some guys just standing on the stage.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

*Dialogues des Carmelites Part II: Revenge of the Undead Carmelites*

*Act I*

A graveyard. The nuns who were guillotined at the end of the previous opera rise from their graves. With ghastly voices, they vow to avenge their deaths by killing everyone in their path.

*Act II*

Still wearing their worm-eaten habits, the zombified nuns encroach upon a nearby town. All of the villagers are sleeping in their beds. Little do they know what awaits them.

Inevitably, carnage unfolds. There are no survivors.

The End.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

I have an alternate take, a Pirandellian one, on what happens next on Tosca. Cavaradossi was not shot. When Scarpia said "Come Palmieri" he meant shooting with blank shots. As they're scraping up Tosca from the sidewalk, the stunned Cavaradossi, who had just hit his head when he fell, comes to, shakes his head and mutters "Should I get up now Floria?" Then they shoot him, with live rounds this time.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Celloman said:


> Yes, I can see it now. The Ring Meta-Cycle. Four operas within an opera, then four of those meta-operas, then four meta-meta operas, etc, etc....
> 
> A complete performance would take a thousand years.


Möbius-gesamtkunstwerk


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

No need to extend the ending. Wagner is already too long...just whittle down the ring cycle to 2.5 minutes.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

Celloman said:


> *Dialogues des Carmelites Part II: Revenge of the Undead Carmelites*
> 
> *Act I*
> 
> ...


They'll start dancing Thrilllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

The Golden Cockerel - Act IV


----------



## Jemarchesurtousleschemins (Apr 3, 2017)

Celloman said:


> *Dialogues des Carmelites Part II: Revenge of the Undead Carmelites*
> 
> *Act I*
> 
> ...


Oh. My. God. Wow...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jemarchesurtousleschemins said:


> Oh. My. God. Wow...


Impressive first post, welcome.:tiphat:


----------



## Jemarchesurtousleschemins (Apr 3, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Impressive first post, welcome.:tiphat:


Thanks. I'm glad to be here. :lol:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

mamascarlatti said:


> Nice one. Rather more dramatic than this, which is worth a read incidentally:


There is an opera about Butterfly´s son called Butterfly Jr by Shigeaki Saegusa:






Part 3

The opera is set during world war 2 and Butterfly´s son is an American information agent in Japan who falls in love with a woman named Naomi but she dies in the nuclear bombing of Nagasaki. 

http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...uel-to-madam-butterfly-takes-flight-in-italy/

Personally I always think that Pinkerton comes and saves Butterfly in the last moment and takes her back. Kate can marry Goro he seems to be a fun guy.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

The Sequel to Fidelio: Leonore's Sex Change

Leonore realizes how much she enjoyed pretending to be a man. She decides that she is transgender and she gets a sex change operation. Florestan divorces him/her/ze* because he doesn't want to be married to a man. The opera ends with Leonore (now permanently going by the name Fidelio) getting married to Marzelline. 

*Ze is a gender-neutral pronoun that is used by some transgender people.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> The Sequel to Fidelio: Leonore's Sex Change
> 
> Leonore realizes how much she enjoyed pretending to be a man. She decides that she is transgender and she gets a sex change operation. Florestan divorces him/her/ze* because he doesn't want to be married to a man. The opera ends with Leonore (now permanently going by the name Fidelio) getting married to Marzelline.
> 
> *Ze is a gender-neutral pronoun that is used by some transgender people.


Sounds like a better plot than the original opera. Trouser roles can grow on you, I guess.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Bettina said:


> The Sequel to Fidelio: Leonore's Sex Change
> 
> Leonore realizes how much she enjoyed pretending to be a man. She decides that she is transgender and she gets a sex change operation. Florestan divorces him/her/ze* because he doesn't want to be married to a man. The opera ends with Leonore (now permanently going by the name Fidelio) getting married to Marzelline.
> 
> *Ze is a gender-neutral pronoun that is used by some transgender people.


OF COURSE!!! WHY DIDN'T BEETHOVEN THINK OF THIS!!! :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> The Sequel to Fidelio: Leonore's Sex Change
> 
> Leonore realizes how much she enjoyed pretending to be a man. She decides that she is transgender and she gets a sex change operation. Florestan divorces him/her/ze* because he doesn't want to be married to a man. The opera ends with Leonore (now permanently going by the name Fidelio) getting married to Marzelline.
> 
> *Ze is a gender-neutral pronoun that is used by some transgender people.


It's 5.30 am and I am reading this


----------



## Jemarchesurtousleschemins (Apr 3, 2017)

I don't know why, but I envision Laura from _Luisa Miller_ and Alfredo Germont hooking up after the events of their respective operas...


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I have mentioned this elsewhere ... Tom Holt wrote a "sequel" to the Ring called _Expecting Someone Taller._ It is set in contemporary England...

_The story involves Malcolm Fisher, a hapless auction clerk in modern-day England, who runs over a badger one night. The badger turns out to be the giant Ingolf, brother of Fafnir, and Fisher becomes the new owner of the Ring of the Nibelung and the Tarnhelm, and, thereby, ruler of the world. He also drinks some of the Ingolf's blood, which gives him the ability to understand the language of the birds. He finds that if he allows himself any negative emotions such as anger or frustration, he will cause various catastrophes worldwide. Thus Malcolm tries to be as positive as possible in his day-to-day life. He uses the ring to gain enough gold to buy a mansion and tries to live a quiet life.

However, Wotan, king of the gods, still wants the ring, as do others, and Fisher finds himself pursued by numerous characters from Wagner's opera: Wotan and Loge (also known as Odin and Loki in Norse mythology), the Rhinemaidens (who want their gold back), and Alberich (who stole the gold, made the ring and still wants it). _
'
I won't go any further so as not to spoil the fun!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jemarchesurtousleschemins said:


> I don't know why, but I envision Laura from _Luisa Miller_ and Alfredo Germont hooking up after the events of their respective operas...


Your mind woks strange ways.


----------



## Jemarchesurtousleschemins (Apr 3, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Your mind woks strange ways.


I know. I've come to accept it.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

This isn't exactly on the topic of what happens _next_, but here's an alternative ending for Tristan und Isolde: he decides not to rip off his bandages, choosing life instead of death. Isolde divorces King Marke, and she and Tristan soon get married. But it turns out that their intense passion cannot survive the day-to-day routine of married life; they end up squabbling about who left the cap off the toothpaste! :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> This isn't exactly on the topic of what happens _next_, but here's an alternative ending for Tristan und Isolde: he decides not to rip off his bandages, choosing life instead of death. Isolde divorces King Marke, and she and Tristan soon get married. But it turns out that their intense passion cannot survive the day-to-day routine of married life; they end up squabbling about who left the cap off the toothpaste! :lol:


Your fantasy is as rich as your good scene of humour.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Bettina said:


> This isn't exactly on the topic of what happens _next_, but here's an alternative ending for Tristan und Isolde: he decides not to rip off his bandages, choosing life instead of death. Isolde divorces King Marke, and she and Tristan soon get married. But it turns out that their intense passion cannot survive the day-to-day routine of married life; they end up squabbling about who left the cap off the toothpaste! :lol:


Such as this... :lol:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Becca said:


> Such as this... :lol:


This is hilarious! I had no idea that my operatic fantasy had already been fulfilled - and in such a spectacular manner! :tiphat:


----------

